

High Tech Swimsuits Banned - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/25/sports/25swim.html?_r=1&hp

======
Recontemplation
Ass backwards! It makes it more interesting to watch if these people are
wearing super swim suits that help them swim crazy fast. Its not like they
have jet packs and flippers atached to the suit. How bout we say they are not
allowed to shave too.

